# under seat hydraulic leak



## wellergencon (5 mo ago)

I have a hydraulic leak under the seat on my 84 kubota L295DT. I have replace the o ring. still leaking. seems to be under a lot of pressure. Also, the Pto is not working at all. Could these problems be connected?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't think there is anything hydraulic about the PTO on that tractor, so it's probably not related. 

As for the leak, there are lots of things "under the seat" so you need to be a little more specific about what part has the problem.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorry Fedup, we were typing at the same time.

Howdy wellergencon, welcome to the forum.

According to tractordata.com, the Kubota L295DT has a live PTO, which entails a two stage clutch. Purely mechanical PTO, there are no hydraulics involved. Most likely, your clutch is at fault with the non-operating PTO.



https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/2/8/1286-kubota-l295.html


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

probably the 3 point lifting mechanism that is the pressurized leak under the seat.


----------

